

Ask HN: Cloud hosts with web socket support? - mimurta

I started working on an app that requires web sockets. I'm wondering if HN knows of any cloud platforms that support web sockets. Language doesn't really matter to me. I've heard that no.de will support web sockets but that service is currently in private beta.
======
peteforde
I strongly recommend against implementing your own WS layer and instead, let
<http://pusherapp.com/> do the heavy lifting — they are amazing.

At BuzzData, we have dozens of resque workers sending messages into Pusher and
we've moved beyond using it for messages and notifications to using it for UI
functionality like our file upload progress widget.

------
wavephorm
You can get NodeJS running on a free (until Nov.) AWS micro instance up in no
time.

~~~
mimurta
Oh, great idea, I don't know why I didn't think of that.

